# Latest global vaping advocacy news site



## fbb1964 (30/10/20)

A very interesting website for anybody interested in vaping advocacy specifically is this site in the UK
It publishes the latest global vaping news found on social media every few days

https://vapers.org.uk/category/latest-news/

vapers.org.uk is a website run by Vapers for Vapers. Collecting News and comments from around the world with regard to Vaping. We are all volunteers and not funded in anyway by any aspect of “Big Industry” Be it Electronic Cigarette, Tobacco or Pharmaceutical.

The initial aim is to try and collate all the multitude of useful links that appear around the internet via Social Media into one place, hopefully on a daily basis in the “Latest News” Section. Bigger stories that require or justify further comment and correction with fact appear in the “Features” section. We also have a “Campaigns” section this includes petitions be they Local, National or International. Protest and Meets, Media Campaigns, and basically anything that requires YOUR support

There can never be enough positive information about Electronic Cigarettes in the Public domain and it’s our mission to ensure that we add to it as much as we can.

This will hopefully in time lead to bigger things, but in the meantime serve as a quick reference point for anyone looking to quote fact at some of the fictional articles that appear in the press, or as a starting point for anyone new to vaping who is looking for up to date and accurate information on electronic cigarettes and vaping in general.

Another important aim is to provide an independent server for documents that appear in the public domain then mysteriously disappear overnight! They may be leaked “official” documents or simply screenshots of drunken ramblings by people who simply deny the bigger health benefits of Vaping!

If you’re after specific articles, the “Search” facility in this site appears to be working very well as does the “Tag Cloud” in the footer of this page and the “Home” page

Final note: If you’re looking for Vaping Reviews, adverts for the latest ‘must have’ tank or this weeks best tasting juice, then, sorry! There are many many excellent websites already covering that! A quick look here will confirm it!

If you want to know more about vapers.org.uk, have an article you think should appear here or know of something you think we should be covering then please get in touch via Email Facebook or Twitter:

These are the vaping news articles found for South Africa.

https://vapers.org.uk/?s=South+Africa&submit=Go

*Just to iterate this is a global vape advocacy news site you will not find any vape device, tank or E-Liquid reviews, E-Liquid recipes or any vape or E-liquid vendor ads on this site. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------

